# Take a photo with best quality!



## hya (May 16, 2011)

Hi friends

I have a NOKIA (6303i Classic) phone and take photo by it (Only daily use). All photos' has been taken based on 3.2MP and 1536*2048... When zoomed a photo, lost quality  and I can not use these for iMovie project!

What is the best way in iPhoto/Aperture for save all pictures with best quality! that if used for TV ads (via iMovie), shows with mini-lost quality and pixels.

best regards
~hya


----------



## ahMEmon (Sep 27, 2005)

Step 1: Get a better camera

Step 2: There IS no step 2


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

ahmemon said:


> step 1: Get a better camera
> 
> step 2: There is no step 2


+1.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

LMAO, could be camera or photographer.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

We are talking less than $100 to buy a small pocket camera that will give vastly improved results.


----------

